# Topics > Robotics > Evolutionary robotics >  Morphological evolution of physical robots, Bio-Inspired Robotics Laboratory, Department of Engineering, Cambridge University, Cambridge, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Bio-Inspired Robotics Laboratory

Leader - Fumiya Iida

----------


## Airicist

Article "Morphological Evolution of Physical Robots through Model-Free Phenotype Development"

by Luzius Brodbeck, Simon Hauser, Fumiya Iida
June 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots learn to evolve and improve"

by Pallab Ghosh
August 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 12, 2015




> Researchers have observed the process of evolution by natural selection at work in robots, by constructing a ‘mother’ robot that can design, build and test its own ‘children’, and then use the results to improve the performance of the next generation, without relying on computer simulation or human intervention.


Article "On the origin of (robot) species"

by Sarah Collins
August 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot mother builds 'cube babies' then watches them take first steps"
Cambridge University has built evolution by natural selection into a robot for the first time

by Sarah Knapton
August 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Evolution! Robots building robots!

Published on Nov 2, 2015

----------

